# Dust collection advise needed, non-wood (bone)



## rockinshockqtrs (3 mo ago)

Looking for recommendations on dust collection. Small area (approx 12x15), mostly dremel work, some bench sanding. BUT, the material is bone. I will be wearing respirator but want to also eliminate as much dust as possible while working. Looking at most economical solution to start that could possibly be upgraded as finances allow. Quiet is a plus, obviously anything is better than a shop vac. Possibly use in conjunction with a down draft table (homemade?) Since the material is bone dust wasn't sure how or if that would affect choices. I can imagine it would plug a filter rather quickly? Venting dust outside is an option, maybe preferable, especially considering the medium?
Any help/recommendations greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## GaryCK (Mar 25, 2018)

A DIY box fan with HVAC filters on it might be useful. I have two of them I use when I'm doing significant amounts of sanding. You can place one quite close to where you're working.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah, I think a downdraft would be a good way to go. You need plenty of air moving capability. Think DC blower, not shop vac. 

I would look at a 1HP wall mount type blower, venting outside is perfect!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. (please share some of your bone projects with us when you can).
In my local Box Stores, they have some of their "blowers" turned on for demo purposes and I think the "carpet dryer" was the quietest that pumped the most cfm. You might want to investigate those options.


----------

